# sa oder so ... HaBe????!!!!!



## wunny (7. Oktober 2003)

Hallihallo....


Wollte mal fragen, wer von euch Lust und Zeit hat am Sa oder So  in den HaBe zu fahren.
Ideal wäre es, wenn einer von euch einen Überblick hätte welchen Weg wir fahren sollten.

Also Eichkatz und ich hätten da schon mal Lust Als wir das letzte mal los waren, haben wir die Cuck.-Str, aus seeeeeeeeehr vielen Perspektiven mal sehen können... tihihi.. und ich dachte, daß ich hätte einen guten Orientierungssinn habe.

Welche Zeit passt euch so?

Smile wunny


----------



## Alan (7. Oktober 2003)

Sonntag wäre ein guter Tag. Samstag steh ich leider im Laden.... Die Uhrzeit ist halbwegs egal, acht Uhr muß es aber auch nicht sein. Und so ein bißchen kenn ich mich auch aus in den Harburger Bergen und dem drumherum.

Vielleicht bis dann

D

btw: Freitagnachmittag geht es auch kurz in den Wald! Es ist wieder Winter  = freie Tage in der Woche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh_marc (8. Oktober 2003)

Sonntag haette ich eigentlich auch den ganzen Tag Zeit. Schlagt mal ne Uhrzeit vor. 

Meine Ortskenntnisse beschraenken sich allerdings auf die Haake. Im Rest bin ich auch ein wenig verloren.

Bis denne
Marc


----------



## Netghost (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von wunny _
> *Hallihallo....
> 
> 
> ...



Orientierungssinn? Das dachte ich von mir auch *G* Die HaBe haben da aber scheinbar ihre eigenen Gesetze.  

So HaBe? so um 12? hmm ich werd mir aber nicht meine Stollen aufziehen, das wird zwar ziemlich glischtig aber da beginnt der spass doch erst. Was machst du wenn regnet? Dann fahren wir auch!!!


----------



## Mira (8. Oktober 2003)

Jo, Sonntag ohne Regen und für Euch ohne Orientierungssinn, den hab ich nämlich ...
Ab 11Uhr oder so...


----------



## Eichkatz (8. Oktober 2003)

> haben wir die Cuck.-Str, aus seeeeeeeeehr vielen Perspektiven mal sehen können... tihihi.. und ich dachte, daß ich hätte einen guten Orientierungssinn




joarrr, dat war schon lustig  das man aus einem Wald nicht wieder herauskommen kann ist ja bekannt, aber nicht so richtig hineinzukommen ist doch mal was anderes    

@ wunny so, so, Dein Orientierungssinn also  


aber mit der Orientierungshilfe eines Ortskundigen wird dat denn schon  

Scheint am WE ja was zu werden  ja goilll!!!
Freu mich drauf!!!!!

Viele Grüße
Eichkatz


----------



## Alan (8. Oktober 2003)

Tach nochmal, 

Mira's 11 Uhr finde ich ja so halbwegs akzeptabel :gähn: Als Treffpunkt würde ich den Parkplatz hinter der Autobahn bzw. die Buskehre Kuhtrift/Vahrenwinkelweg favorisieren. Am Vahrenwinkelweg ist auch ein Parkplatz am Wald, der noch ein wenig mehr Raum bietet als der hinter der Autobahn. Dies würde mir sowie allen per Bahn Anreisenden die Abfahrt zur Kärntner Hütte mit anschließendem wiederhochquälen auf der Stadtscheide ersparen  Zum leichten Einrollen gibt es wahrlich geeignetere Strecken....

D


----------



## wunny (8. Oktober 2003)

supiiiiiiiiiii 

dann sagen wir Sonntag 11:00 uhr am KUHTRIFT... oder kuhtritt...grins 
und für die, die auch mit der S-bahn fahren, so wie ich... 11:07/11:17 vom hbf
dann fahren wir bis heimfeld und dann die Heimfelderstr. hoch zum kuh..... 


also bis denne
freu mich schon... 

gruß

PS ich oder einer von euch kann es ja nachher noch ins lmb reinschreiben....


----------



## Netghost (9. Oktober 2003)

Oo? Ähm Wunny? Treffpunkt ist 11 Uhr am Kuhtrift? Und du bist erst 11:07 am Hbf?? Soso, so sehen frauen das also mit der pünktlichkeit *GGGG* Ein weiteres Geheimnis unserer weiblichen mitmenschen ist gelöst....


----------



## wunny (9. Oktober 2003)

lalalalalalalala.....      

ich meine natürlich 10:07/10:17....

also bis denne
und einen schönen tach noch


gruß wunny


----------



## Sanz (9. Oktober 2003)

Hi,
wer hätte Lust zusätzlich zum Sonntag auch am Samstag morgen so gegen 11.00 Uhr ne Tour durch die HaBe zu fahren ?
Wir könnten die ganze Sache wetterabhängig machen, die Tour gestern war nämlich ganz schön naß und kalt. 

Gruß
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mira (9. Oktober 2003)

Aaarrgh, ich hab doch geschrieben AB 11Uhr, aber jetzt ist's wohl zu spät (ist aber schon ok)!


----------



## bofh_marc (9. Oktober 2003)

Nach der Regen-Tour gestern (ich habe erstmal mit Klamotten geduscht und den restlichen Schlamm dann gleichmaessig in meiner Wohnung verteilt) bin ich bei Regenwetter nicht am Start. Ansonsten sehen wir uns Sonntag.

Marc


----------



## Rabbit (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bofh_marc _
> *... bin ich bei Regenwetter nicht am Start. *


Endlich einer, der mich versteht


----------



## Alan (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mira _
> *Aaarrgh, ich hab doch geschrieben AB 11Uhr, aber jetzt ist's wohl zu spät (ist aber schon ok)! *



Zu spät ist es bestimmt noch nicht! Was spricht gegen 11 am Bahnhof Heimfeld bzw. 10 min. später an der Kuhtrift/Vahrenwinkelweg? 

D


----------



## Netghost (9. Oktober 2003)

Sie will sich nur nicht gegen die allgemeinheit stellen, die So um 11 scheinbar als Termin akzeptiert hat. So wird sie eben um 9:30/10 aufstehen müssen und deswegen fällt ihre seit monaten geplante Sa Nacht Party komplett ins wasser da sie ja schon um 2 ins Bett muss. 
....braves Mädel eben *me runs*


----------



## Sanz (9. Oktober 2003)

Und was ist mit Samstag ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alan (9. Oktober 2003)

Samstag kann ich aus bekannten Gründen nicht... 

D


----------



## wunny (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sanz _
> *Und was ist mit Samstag ? *




2 tage biken... geht leider nicht, muß lernen...


----------



## Tracer (9. Oktober 2003)

.................... ich könnte  am Samstag........aber lass uns eine Std. später treffen............12Uhr wäre mir lieber............!


----------



## Alan (9. Oktober 2003)

Und was wäre mit Montag?


D


----------



## Sanz (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tracer _
> *.................... ich könnte  am Samstag........aber lass uns eine Std. später treffen............12Uhr wäre mir lieber............! *


So Tracer und alle anderen,
ab nun fleißig im LMB eintragen.

Bis dann 
Andre


----------



## Lupi (9. Oktober 2003)

und was ist mit Tee ???

wenn mir noch jemand genau sagt wo das ist, bin ich bei vernünftigen Wetterverhältnissen auch dabei und bringe noch einen Sondergast mit.


----------



## wunny (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sanz _
> *
> So Tracer und alle anderen,
> ab nun fleißig im LMB eintragen.
> ...



also gibt es nun eine sa. tour 


und 

am so. wie gehabt.... 1100 am kuhtrift....


bis dann
 gruß wunny


----------



## madbull (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lupi _
> *wenn mir noch jemand genau sagt wo das ist, bin ich bei vernünftigen Wetterverhältnissen auch dabei und bringe noch einen Sondergast mit. *


Mensch Christian - den Kuhtrift kennst du doch! Das ist da, wo wir nach dem ersten zuen Griechen in den Wald gestoßen sind Richtung zweiter zuer Grieche...   

Sondergast hört sich ja mysteriös an...  Gib mal einen Tip, wer das wohl sein könnte und spann uns hier nicht auf die Folter...


----------



## Rabbit (10. Oktober 2003)

Nehmt ihr mich und meinen Sohn am Sonntag auch mit? Müßte dann allerdings eine "Puky"-taugliche Runde sein  







Viel Spass euch und hoffentlich bleibt es trocken!

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Alan (10. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lupi _
> *wenn mir noch jemand genau sagt wo das ist *



hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alan (10. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lupi _
> *wenn mir noch jemand genau sagt wo das ist *



und hier


----------



## Sanz (10. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lupi _
> *und was ist mit Tee ???
> 
> wenn mir noch jemand genau sagt wo das ist, bin ich bei vernünftigen Wetterverhältnissen auch dabei und bringe noch einen Sondergast mit. *



Und die Kärntner Hütte ist an der Bundesstraße 73. Das ist die Cuxhafener Straße. Die Hütte liegt auf der Waldseite in Richtung Neugraben ca. 250 m vor dem Ehestofer Heuweg.

Gruß 
Andre


----------



## Lupi (10. Oktober 2003)

ok, aber wann denn nun ? am samstag oder Sonntag ?

ich war jetzt immer vom Sonntag ausgegangen.

Mein " Sondergast " kennt ja denn den Weg. Ist er ja schon gut zu Fuß gegangen.

Und falls ihn jemand noch nicht kennen sollte :


----------



## wunny (10. Oktober 2003)

also du hast die qual der wahl...


sa um 1200 uhr an der hütte

und so um 1100  am kuhtrift....


sind auch beide im lmb eingetragen...


gruß wunny


----------



## Alan (10. Oktober 2003)

Habe heute den Wald getestet und für gut fahrbar befunden. Zumindest meine mit dem Crosser favorisierten Wege machten keine nennenswerten Probleme, nur dicke Beine. Hoffe, bis Sonntag um elf bin ich wieder gut erholt...

Adele


D


----------



## Buddy (11. Oktober 2003)

Bin Sonntag eventuell auch dabei, muss mal sehen was mein Knie sagt...


----------



## Alan (12. Oktober 2003)

Fotos sind hochgeladen: http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?ppuser=1288

Den eventuellen Bericht überlasse ich mal meinen Mitstreitern  


Bis zum nächsten Mal

D


----------



## wunny (12. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Alan _
> *
> 
> Den eventuellen Bericht überlasse ich mal meinen Mitstreitern
> ...





....

ich muß da erstmal eine nacht drüber schlafen.....    





gruß wunny


----------



## Alan (12. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von wunny _
> *....
> ich muß da erstmal eine nacht drüber schlafen.....
> *



Soo schlimm war es doch wohl hoffentlich nicht. Oder war die Weite der Harburger Berge zu überraschend? Ja, ja, es gibt ein Leben abseits der Cuxe.... 

D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkdesigner (13. Oktober 2003)

Mönsch Meik,






genau da bin ich Mittwochs hoch, geb aber zu auch zweimal kurz den Boden berührt zu haben. Verdammt tiefes Geläuf zuweilen...

Wenn ich das gewußt hätte, wär ich doch glatt noch einen Tag länger geblieben, dafür hab ich den Deister berollt. Weiß jetzt auch was Du meinst mit "steinigen Weg"...
Besonders bei Nässe verdammt rutschige Angelegenheit.

Grüße,
dd


----------



## wunny (13. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Alan _
> *
> 
> Soo schlimm war es doch wohl hoffentlich nicht. Oder war die Weite der Harburger Berge zu überraschend? Ja, ja, es gibt ein Leben abseits der Cuxe....
> ...




nein, so schlimm war es wirklich nicht... ich war nur gestern abend einfach nur total ko.... und heute nacht bin ich im traum auch noch die berge rauf und runter gefahren.....und natürlich vom leben abseits der cuxe. geträumt.... grins

War ein super tag....auch wenn man hin und wieder mit seinen inneren schweinehund kämpfen mußte....naja ich hatte ja auch kein marz mit, denn marz macht ja mobil... haha  


nächstes wochenende gerne wieder....

gruß wunny


----------

